

Using machine learning to teach humans how to classify images - macaodha
http://visual.cs.ucl.ac.uk/pubs/interactiveMachineTeaching

======
macaodha
This paper presents a twist on machine learning. Instead of humans teaching
computers how to classify images, they use computers to automatically teach
humans.

